# Tangering Tigers and Super Tigers????



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey hey ...

I've seen pics of them online, and have found some info on them, though not enough, and lots of contradicting information.. It's the internet, it's expected! lol...

Are they both a totally separate species from the usual Tigers you see in the hobby which produce the blue and black tigers? And are they even available here in Ontario as I've never seen either in shops.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I think Bettaforu had some, at one point. I think she sold them to Matt2ude [ not sure I spelled Matt's user name properly there].
I believe she imported hers from Germany.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tangerine Tigers are not the same as Super Tigers, they are Caridina Serrata....same as Blue Aura....in Germany they are called Tuepfel shrimps.
They come in Red, Blue and Orange.

Super Tigers are Wild Tigers with orange heads and tails...just regular Tigers, but bigger in size. Both are TIGERS and will breed together.

My Tangerine Tigers bred with Red Tiger and CBS and produced offspring that looked orange with black/white spots/stripes so I called them Bengals after the gorgeous big cats.

I have a colony of them right now, all orange/black/white.

Tangerine Tigers are very opportunistic shrimps and will crossbreed with ANY other shrimp....Tiger and Crystal. I haven't seen them cross with Neos, but wouldn't put it past them.

Nice shrimps and very colorful in a tank.

Yes Matt has some of mine.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Tang vs super*



John_C said:


> Hey hey ...
> 
> I've seen pics of them online, and have found some info on them, though not enough, and lots of contradicting information.. It's the internet, it's expected! lol...
> 
> Are they both a totally separate species from the usual Tigers you see in the hobby which produce the blue and black tigers? And are they even available here in Ontario as I've never seen either in shops.


Tangerine tigers are a selectively bred for being orange like how orange eye blue tigers are selectively bred for their qualities also.

So all tigers can cross with each other.

I have tangerine tigers in clearance in my shop if you are interested. Probably 4-6 left adult sized.

Tommy


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*ohh*

Thanks Tommy and Bettadude 

I knew they were different species from each other.. But i read a website stating that the tangerine tigers were a separate species from the regular tigers and were naturally found like that in the wild, but i knew that information to be suspect... So then the Tangerines are just a different colour variant of the tigers then, like the black and blues...

I have to come check out your store Tommy.. Haven't been there in so long!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tangerine Tigers as I stated are Caridina Serrata....Yes they are a different species from Super Tigers, and Orange Eyed Blue Tigers.

However Tangerine Tigers will mate with any Tiger shrimps and Crystal shrimps if kept together. You might want to put them with some Neos instead.

Here is the result of a mating between my TT male and a Red Tiger female.
This is my Bengal shrimps....which I am still breeding.










Here is what a regular Tangerine Tiger looks like, you can see there is NO white stripes on the TT, just some spots and a couple of slashes. When you cross them you get the additional white stripes.

Males are extremely aggressive breeders and will go after any female (regardless of species) to mate with. However to date I believe none have crossed with Neos, but definitely Crystal (I have some offspring) and other Tiger shrimps.

Some people have tried them with Oebts, but I haven't seen any pictures of the offspring. OEBTs are very sensitive and the offspring may not have survived.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Males are extremely aggressive breeders and will go after any female (regardless of species) to mate with. However to date I believe none have crossed with Neos, but definitely Crystal (I have some offspring) and other Tiger shrimps.


Could you post some pics of the Crystal x TT offspring?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

unfortunately no they are all mixed together now. They look identical to the ones above....nothing like crystals at all. I have many generations now of these, and they are all the same orange with black/white stripes/spots.

I had 2 females berried to the male TT so kept both together in the one breeder box, they had babies at the same time. Weird looking at birth, so I dumped them all into a 20 gallon long and left them. The next generation looked like the ones above, and all from there on have had the same markings/color.

In the first generation of a cross you get non-descript shrimps, but in the second you do get a defined looking shrimp. If you decide to pursue the cross you can breed back to one of the parents which I did (male TT) and that enhanced the orange coloring on these shrimps.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*nice*

Thanks for all the info...

This clears everything up.. They really need to screen what info goes up on the internet....

I really like those super tigers too ! I see they get nice a Big


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

IF you like the tiger shrimps, try out Super Tigers first...they are really nice, and yes much bigger than regular tigers and with the Orange on the head and tail they stand out more in a tank. You could compliment the tank with maybe some bright Yellow Neos, or Pumpkin orange Neos or even Fire reds.

Ive had all Tigers that are available. I bred OEBTs x Super Tigers and got a lovely batch of blue Tigers without the orange eyes, but with nice blue color.

Cool shrimps


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

John_C said:


> Thanks Tommy and Bettadude
> 
> I have to come check out your store Tommy.. Haven't been there in so long!


hey john,

yeah man. come by it has been a while.
i have some tangerines left. I wont order anymore in anytime soon either.
I also acquired some endlers guppies. Do you want them too? 
They are right now with my marble cray fish 

see u later john,
Tommy


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Always a big fan of Tigers 



bettaforu said:


> IF you like the tiger shrimps, try out Super Tigers first...they are really nice, and yes much bigger than regular tigers and with the Orange on the head and tail they stand out more in a tank.
> 
> Ive had all Tigers that are available. I bred OEBTs x Super Tigers and got a lovely batch of blue Tigers without the orange eyes, but with nice blue color.
> 
> Cool shrimps


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I always have a spot in my heart for tigers, but I hadn't had much luck. However, things are changing. After a year of frustration I moved my OEBTs ,that I bought last April and had bred hundreds of babies and almost none made it to adulthood, to a new tank. The babies are surviving now. They have always been prolific just no baby made it, so after almost 2 months, I already have a sizable colony now. I hope to get some new blood to continue this species in my tank as the ones I got last year aren't really that high in quality.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*TIgers!*

I definitely have to get on some TIgers here..

I have all the Sakura: Pumpkin, yellow, Fire red, Blue pearls, Blue Velvet/Panaque.. Heck I got my Blue Pearls to rival the Blue velvet in colour through selective breeding...

Next step is to get some TIgers in with my Neocaridina...

Looks like Super Tigers, tangerine, and Blues will be the way to go


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Regular or Supertigers are not as picky as the rest of the bunch such as OEBT, BTOE, Royal Blue, .... etc. They can live with Neos with no issue.

However, if you're trying the others, then I'd suggest not to keep them with the Neos. It may work, but it likely won't. Don't risk it. ;-)

There are two completely different ways of keeping the more sensitive ones, some keep them in higher PH (7.0 - 7.4), higher TDS/GH like 200/8. But I only have luck if I keep them in the same parameters as Crystals.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*THanks..*

thanks for the advice..

yah the Blue tigers I'm setting up on their own, or possibly with my Crystals.. i have experience with SS crystals so I shouldn't have any issue... It'll be a challenge but that's all a part of the hobby, and what keeps us in it 

NIce blog btw...

here's mine

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just read and enjoyed your blog too. I am also an avid match angler, nice goldfish you caught there . Good luck with the tigers.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*oh...*

Thanks for the compliments..

YOU have a lot of good shrimp content, I read through as much as I could before my body insisted that i should've been in bed by 1am lol.

I need to get more info and pics of my shrimp up, I have enough guppy content. And those Goldfish are FUN to catch.. Even if they don't belong there.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

U sound like a shrimp addicted man LOL!

Btw Need some Blue velvets...



John_C said:


> I definitely have to get on some TIgers here..
> 
> I have all the Sakura: Pumpkin, yellow, Fire red, Blue pearls, Blue Velvet/Panaque.. *Heck I got my Blue Pearls to rival the Blue velvet in colour through selective breeding... *
> 
> ...


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*shramp...*

Soon.. Don't have enough of a population to sell yet... I believe Tommy has some at his shop, I got most of mine from him.

I'd probably be a total shrimp addict, if it wasn't for guppies. lol. THey're my new crack...


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

It's hard to stop right once u got addicted? LoL!

That's fine man! I can wait prefer private breeders, good deal no taxes and extra shipping cost...



John_C said:


> Soon.. Don't have enough of a population to sell yet... I believe Tommy has some at his shop, I got most of mine from him.
> 
> I'd probably be a total shrimp addict, if it wasn't for guppies. lol. THey're my new crack...


----------

